# 2006 gti greddy blow off valve



## Nathancolella (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi I'm am stumped on where to run the hose from my bov to it only has one line and says it needs to be run to the intake manifold pressure source if anyone can help that would be appropriated thank you


----------



## idontknowwhatimdoing (Oct 9, 2014)

you should be able to tap into pretty much any vacuum line, did the stock one not have a line to it?


----------



## joenelson7687 (May 8, 2015)

Anything after the throttle body that has vacuum should be alright. I know the intake manifold should have a spot where you can tap into. I think I tapped into where I had my boost gauge because it was in front and convenient. Make sure you recirc that BOV or your air/fue ratio may get a little screwy.


----------

